# Wing mirror indicator stopped working



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Tonight I noticed my wing mirror indicator has stopped working :-(
Any ideas on a cause other than failure of the led strip itself? Anything to check?

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## cyberpot (Oct 6, 2010)

I have recently had the same issue and it tuns out that there was water damage to the LED strip, replaced the LED strip with the guide on the forum (£37 from dealer). I have a spare drivers side mirror LED blinker if your interested.


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

This happened to mine a while back. The wire can get kinked or be dislodged slightly due to the door opening and closing so you might want to check that before you start forking out for new indicators etc

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

Sorry, should have clarified, the wire that connects up the electrics in the wing mirror from the main body of the car

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I've had both sides fail since getting car in may, both replaced, its a 2008 and only has 42500mls
I'm considering a vehicle change at the minute !

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

I had this problem a while back.
I took the mirror apart and it was the small thin wires that connect to the led bulb.
One or two wires were kinked so I just straightened them out and re assembled the mirror casing.
So far so good


----------



## TTV6 (Jan 3, 2011)

Same problem last week. Water damaged led strip. £110 all in for the stealers to do it. I wouldn't advise doing it your self as the mirror glass is almost certain to break on removal. Even their "techinicians" broke mine and orders a new one.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

TTV6 said:


> Same problem last week. Water damaged led strip. £110 all in for the stealers to do it. I wouldn't advise doing it your self as the mirror glass is almost certain to break on removal. Even their "techinicians" broke mine and orders a new one.


That's crazy,I have taken my mirrors off at least 5 times and so far have not broken the glass.
You need to get your fingers in behind the glass to prise it off.


----------



## TTV6 (Jan 3, 2011)

Lol if they managed to break it I would of f***d it up big time :lol:


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

TTV6 said:


> Lol if they managed to break it I would of f***d it up big time :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I broke the glass once, after thus I found placing a microfibre cloth in between the mirror housing and mirror and carefully working my way round the mirror easing it out with a plastic trim remover works every time 

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------

